# [March 10-14] Port Aransas, TX, EPIC BEACH PARTY



## Cavemansailor (Mar 1, 2014)

*20,000 people. 
*Free camping on over 40 miles of wild beach. 
*Roaring bonfires. 
*Ultimate surf fishing. 
*FREE BEER

This is my 6th year in attendance -- I'm the guy wearing deerskins and lighting cigarettes with 2 sticks. 

My camp is usually at mile marker 24, but you can spot me all up and down the beach.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 1, 2014)

is this an informal thing or some sponsored event? im curious


----------



## Cavemansailor (Mar 1, 2014)

Neither, really. It began as a gathering of local college kids years ago and morphed into a kind of massive redneck Mardi Gras. It is truly a wild mix these days--mostly local, "college age" kids that don't actually attend college (many with huge trucks equipped with stripper poles and/or barbecue pits) along with entire rowdy families (dads giving their 8 year old sons beads for the girls), hippies from Austin getting stoned on couches, biker gangs, pirate enthusiasts, beachcombers, hard-core shark fisherman, and surfers. 

There are no overall "organizers," but the party is officially recognized (and heavily policed at times) by the county and covered by the local news. There are subgroups within the larger mayhem that ARE organized via social networking sites, as well as local vendors, radio stations, music setups, recruiters, contests, etc. 

Rich college kids from out of state go to the Coca Cola beach resorts at South Padre, while we local Texans go party for free on the wild beaches of Port A.


----------

